
China passes US in number of startup unicorns:  China 181 vs. US 138 - techsocial
https://www.scmp.com/business/money/wealth/article/2171485/china-overtakes-us-number-new-companies-worth-least-us1
======
techsocial
But there are headwinds:

Winter is coming for China’s private equity as market rout slashes start-up
firms’ valuations

[https://www.scmp.com/business/companies/article/2171182/wint...](https://www.scmp.com/business/companies/article/2171182/winter-
coming-chinas-private-equity-market-rout-slashes-start)

------
techsocial
Original post title: China passes US in number of startup unicorns: China 181
vs US 138

